# Learning SAP 2000 & ETABS V 9.0 - للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى - روابط جديدة



## Eng Ma7moud (23 أبريل 2011)

*






Learning
SAP 2000 & ETABS V 9.0

إعداد مهندس أيمن عبد السلام
*
*SAP 2000

CD1

http://www.4shared.com/file/PeYMoMAB/SAP-1-.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/0GU8b8G4/SAP-2-.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/MfnkiUJA/SAP-_3_-.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/D1uFpkOC/SAP-_4_-.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/GuYJNpPY/SAP-_5_-.html

CD 2

http://www.4shared.com/file/2wyd5BV2/SAP6.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/s-alolcS/SAP7.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/vvhXENCV/SAP8.html

CD 3

http://www.4shared.com/video/GgyASPLt/SAP-_6_-.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/Mo-sFXtq/SAP-_7_-.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/7QUrdyA5/SAP-8_-.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/YC8qcMhz/SAP-9_-.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/DQNJ-tm4/SAP-_10_-.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/fHDvJRyX/SAP-_11_-.html

CD 4

http://www.4shared.com/video/Qvzy3tt2/3D_Model.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/nXN-LS1...ht_Stairs.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/lcaTUTf...ht_Stairs.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/vutfE3jW/Slabe.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/N1XRMDd...al_Srairs.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/C5k-Vdy0/Finish.html

**ETABS V 9.0

**CD 5

**http://www.4shared.com/video/d2dtd4s5/Setup.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/mgyZ-9ky/Start.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/VEv0jP9k/Modeling.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/uMJIvT2n/Loads_EQWL_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/-hMdwkrD/Loads_DLLL_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/drOCHq1a/Excel.html

You will find all these links 
and other courses here

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/Z...r/sharing.html*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 أبريل 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط







*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سبع الليل (23 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ,, 

هل بإمكانكم رفعها على روابط آخرى ,, مثل الميديا فاير !! http://www.mediafire.com/

أو http://ifile.it/ 

لأنها تدعم إستكمال التحميل


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (23 أبريل 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكى الله كل خير على المساعدة فى الموضوع


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (23 أبريل 2011)

سبع الليل قال:


> بارك الله فيكم ,,
> 
> هل بإمكانكم رفعها على روابط آخرى ,, مثل الميديا فاير !! http://www.mediafire.com/
> 
> ...



أخى سرعة الرفع عندى محدودة كما ان الروابط ليست كبيرة


----------



## hardyheart (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي مهندس محمود
اتمنى أن تكون بدون باسوورد


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (27 أبريل 2011)

hardyheart قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي مهندس محمود
> اتمنى أن تكون بدون باسوورد



جزانا وإياكم الله كل خير 
لايود باسورد لأى فيديو


----------



## porto (27 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى عصمت (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (3 يوليو 2011)

جزااااااااك الله


----------



## م\أشرف (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ريت ياجماعة اللي عنده شرح الايتاب علي روابط غير دي يكون مشكور وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## hk_shahin (24 نوفمبر 2011)

thankssss


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (25 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل جيد يااخي


----------



## aymanallam (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور يا دكتور ثروت*
*وجزاك الله خيراً*

*لكن المحاضرة السادسة الصوت لا يعمل من منتصفها الاخير*
*فهل من حل لهذة المشكله*
*وشكراً*​


----------



## مهندسة نورا محمد (24 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهر عاشور (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر عبد الرزاق (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa20099 (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ادهم احمد على (21 فبراير 2012)

افادكم الله واثابكم خيرااااااااااااا كثيراااااااااا


----------



## xXx_2010 (31 مارس 2012)

والله مجهود رائع .. شكراً جزيلاً لكم وبارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## mokh (31 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ThatGuy (31 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## amrsaker (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zeeko (4 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (1 فبراير 2013)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود القيم


----------

